# lange Strings in http-Request?



## berniebert (2. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen relativ langen String (bis zu ca. eine halbe DIN A4 Seite), den ich per http-Request an einen anderen Server übergeben möchte. die einfachste lösung für mich wäre ihn einfach in die url zu schreiben, also:

www.externerserver.net/notification.php?text=meinLangerString

könnte es bei langen strings probleme mit dieser lösung geben? gibt es sowas wie eine grenze, ab der es nicht mehr ratsam ist zeichenketten in der URL zu übergeben?

danke!


----------



## Murray (2. Jul 2007)

Von eine prinzipiellen Längenbegrenzung weiss ich nichts, allerdings ist man bei der Parameterübergabe in der URL gezwungen, Sonderzeichen zu quoten, was auf der Empfängerseite wieder rückgängig gemacht werden muss. Wenn man die Daten per HTTP/PUT überträgt, fällt diese Problematik weg.


----------



## berniebert (2. Jul 2007)

ok schätze es ist dann praktikabler es anders zu lösen, denn ich brauche utf-8 . danke!


----------



## HoaX (3. Jul 2007)

jeder server hat da seine eigenen limits, apache glaub ich irgnedwo um die 2k. verwende doch einfach einen post ... put ist ehr zum hochladen von dateien gedacht und auf vielen servern deaktiviert. post sollte aber immer funktionieren


----------

